
Show HN: Import your Vesper notes into Trello - rajington
https://rajington.github.io/vesper-trello/
======
rajington
Hey guys! I wrote a migration utility a couple of weeks ago to get your Vesper
([http://vesperapp.co/](http://vesperapp.co/)) notes into Trello
([https://trello.com/tour](https://trello.com/tour)).

If your notes have a lot of pictures the process is rate-limited, but it will
eventually complete!

I wrote the simple front-end using create-react-app
([https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app](https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-app)).

code: [https://github.com/rajington/vesper-
trello](https://github.com/rajington/vesper-trello)

blog post: [https://medium.com/p/vesper-
trello-168732c63d97](https://medium.com/p/vesper-trello-168732c63d97)

